# Problems staying connected to wireless internet



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

My wireless internet works fine for a period of time and then randomly disconnects for no reason. Once disconnected, it will not reconnect. Network and Sharing center shows that the signal strength is still excellent but it is connected as "local access only". Diagnose and repair does nothing nor does resetting the IP address. I have tried resetting the modem and the router, but still nothing. The only thing that works is restarting the computer. Once the computer restarts it connects automatically and everything is fine until the next time it happens. This occurs approximately 2-3 times a day. Can someone please help me figure out what is going on here as having to restart like this is starting to get rather annoying. Thanks in advance!

I am using Motorola Inc Motorola SM56 Data Fax Modem and a Linksys router.
My wireless card is Marvell TOPDOG PCI-Express 802.11n Wireless (EC85)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you have the latest driver for the adapter and latest firmware for the router.

Have you checked for possible wireless interference, such as from another network? Or tried different channels (1, 6 and 11 are good to start with)?


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

I have made sure I have the latest driver. As for firmware and wireless interference and trying different channels I'm going to need someone to walk me through it as I don't know where to go to look for these.

If by wireless interference you mean where the router is located, I don't think this is an issue since my computer and router are in the same room. I do have a cordless phone, however, it is fairly new and I was having the problem before I got it. There may be other people in the neighborhood with wireless but my computer only detects one and it is very low signal.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The latest firmware should be on Linksys's web site.

Login to the router and you should find the channel setting in the wireless section. Firmware update is usually in a 'tools' or 'utilities' or 'system' or some such section. The user manual, either on CD or online, is often a good source of information about using the router.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

I cannot even find anything that says Linksys on my computer. I just know that is what I'm using because I'm looking at the router right now. How do I "login to the router"?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Enter the address 192.168.1.1 into the address bar of Internet Explorer. You should be presented with the login screen for the router's web based configuration.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

ok I went there and it says I am on channel 6. Do I need to change this? 

side note: This is just a hunch, but I have a feeling that this has something to do with my computer rather than the router since it doesn't seem to drop any of my friend's lap tops when they connect to my internet.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

as for firmware updating, I still do not know where to go to do this. :/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Change the channel to either 1 or 11 if it's currently on 6, see if that helps.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

okay, will do. It may take a day or two before I know since the problem sometimes doesn't occur for a couple days and then later can happen several times a day depending on how long I'm on the computer. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

I changed the channel to 11 and the problem occurred again late last night. It just disconnected and would not reconnect unless I restarted. What's going on?


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

anyone here? it happened again tonight


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Visit www.linksys.com and download and install the latest firmware for the router. Then, reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure after the firmware upgrade.

Also, you should upgrade your wireless adapter's drivers to the latest available as well.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

ok I will do this ASAP. I also want to add that it did it again this morning except instead of doing the usual where it says "local access only", it said it was not connected to any network. When I tried to search for available networks, windows could not find any even though my modem and router seemed to be working fine. It did not even "see" the neighbor's network that always shows up. Of course, after I restarted, everything seems fine again...I'm sure you can see where this can get rather frustrating.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

I downloaded the firmware (which says its from 2007). IT was a zip file and so I extracted the file and then clicked it but it won't open. it is a .bin file. what am I supposed to do with it? It is just sitting there on my desktop. 

Also how do I reset the router to factory defaults? I know I need to upgrade the firmware first, but please explain this so I can do it all before posting again. (I am a serious newbie when it comes to internet/network stuff - I apologize for this)


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

as for upgrading my adapter's driver, I went to windows device manager, selected the adapter, clicked the driver tab, clicked update driver, and then selected the "search automatically for updated driver" option. (The other option is to browse my computer for driver software). It then told me that "Windows has determined that my driver software is up to date". It must do this automatically since I have never had to do this. Is it accurate or do I need to attempt to update it manually? I assume this would involve using the other option. If you want me to do this, please walk me through this as well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to go to the Marvel website and get the latest driver and install it manually. As for the router's firmware, you go to the web interface of the router and under Administration or Tools there will be a function to update the firmware. Browse to the location of that .BIN file and apply it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

As I said before



> Firmware update is usually in a 'tools' or 'utilities' or 'system' or some such section. The user manual, either on CD or online, is often a good source of information about using the router.


The manual will likely tell you more specifically how to update the firmware. The general instruction for reset to factory default settings is hold the recessed reset button for 10 - 20 seconds. The exact procedure for your router will be described in the manual.

Manuals are helpful to most everybody, and especially to "a serious newbie."


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Posting the exact model and hardware version of the router would be useful here.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

so I lost internet for 3 days (it was doing the "local access only" thing) but the usual restarting was not fixing the problem. The only thing I had done other than download that .bin file was change the channel to 11. I went back to 192.168.1.1 during this time and saw that I was on channel 1 again which is odd to me since I had changed it to channel 11 like you instructed. I then changed it again (this time to channel 6), shut down my computer, and reset my modem and router, and was able to connect to the internet again. I guess we'll see how long it lasts this time. 
Anyway, this is why I wasn't able to read your posts but I am going to attempt to update this firmware again.

I wonder why it reset itself back to channel 1? Is this common for computers to do this on their own?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm assuming you meant to ask about *routers* changing channels on their own, and the answer is "no." If you reset the router to factory default settings, obviously the channel will be reset to the default channel. If you try to change the channel but neglect to click on "Apply" or "Save changes" or whatever then the change won't actually happen. Otherwise, the channel should stay at exactly what you specified.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

TerryNet- I do not have the manual. I got my router from my ex. 

JohnWill- sorry I dodn't post this. I should have done it from the get-go. It's a Linksys Wireless-G Broadband Router with 2 Phone Ports 2.4 GHz 802.11g model# WRT54GP2 

is this everything you needed? I am not sure what you mean by hardware version

I do know that my current firmware version is 1.3.10, and the name of the file I downloaded has the number 1.3.06 on it


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> I'm assuming you meant to ask about *routers* changing channels on their own, and the answer is "no." If you reset the router to factory default settings, obviously the channel will be reset to the default channel. If you try to change the channel but neglect to click on "Apply" or "Save changes" or whatever then the change won't actually happen. Otherwise, the channel should stay at exactly what you specified.


This is very strange to me as I am 100% positive I clicked "save changes" after I had changed the channel. I even went back after I did this to see that it was on the new channel and it was. I also have not reset the router yet. Is this something I should be worried about? 
Could it have occurred automatically when windows diagnostics was attempting to "fix the problem"? It did say once that it was "resetting the network adapter" after which it said the problem was solved when in fact it was not....


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Your ex left a copy of the user manual on the Linksys site.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

So I found where I am supposed to browse for the file that I downloaded to upgrade the firmware. 
I selected it and it said it was upgrading and then it sent me to an error that says "Upgrade action is not completed!!
Upgrade file pattern error."
I attempted this twice and the same error occurred. What's going on now??


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> Your ex left a copy of the user manual on the Linksys site.


God I feel stupid now


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Is this something I should be worried about?


Hope that it was just a glitch and that you don't see it happen again. But don't worry about it, 'cause updating to the latest firmware (if needed) and resetting to factory defaults and reconfiguring is about all you can do about it anyhow.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I do know that my current firmware version is 1.3.10, and the name of the file I downloaded has the number 1.3.06 on it


That sounds like you already have a newer version than the download, which might explain why the "update" failed. I'm just guessing, but others will probably know.



> I feel stupid now


Don't!  I don't know why, but looking for a user manual on the web just doesn't seem to be intuitive to most of us. I know it did not occur spontaneously to me. Now I sometimes look for manuals online for products I'm only thinking about buying. Even when I have a paper copy I often download one also for easier access and searching.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Frequently, my first attempt if I can't browse to it on the manufacturer's site is to use Google and do a search something like this: *user manual Linksys WRT54GP2*


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> That sounds like you already have a newer version than the download, which might explain why the "update" failed. I'm just guessing, but others will probably know.


oops I meant 1.30.01 sorry about that!


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

so far there is nothing in the manual that is helpful  you guys have actually told me more than it does. As a matter of fact there is only one sentence about upgrading firmware...

I'm actually pretty disappointed by how little info this manual actually provides. It has actually left me with even more questions.
In the manual under "basic Wireless settings" it says:
*Wireless Network Mode*. From this drop-down menu, you can select the wireless standards running on your network. If you have both 802.11g and 802.11b devices in your network, keep the default setting, Mixed. If you have only 802.11g devices, select G-Only. If you have only 802.11b devices, select B-Only. If you do not have any 802.11g and 802.11b devices in your network, select Disable.

This is all it says about this and I have no idea what it means. My computer is the only one using this router. on the sticker it says 802.11*n* Wireless. I currently have it on "mixed" (the default). Does this mean I should change it to "disable"? What is "n"?

I still can't upgrade the firmware  I lost connection again for awhile too.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You would use the 802.11g setting. 

Do NOT upgrade the firmware over a wireless connection! I know that is spelled out in the manual!

Connect with a wired connection for any configuration of your router, ESPECIALLY doing firmware upgrades!


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

uh-oh.......I attempted to do this "no-no"...it sounds like this could be bad. Is something bad going to happen now? it did not say this in this manual. the only thing it says before moving on to the next topic is this:

*Firmware Upgrade.* Upgrading the Router's firmware requires a password available only from Vonage.
Contact Vonage for more information.

It's a good thing you're here because I honestly don't know what I'd be doing right now with only this manual. 

going to plug in my computer to the modem right now

question: would it be a good idea to purchase a router for 802.11n in the future? Would this make my internet run faster or does it have nothing to do with speed? it said something about B being 11Mbs and G being 56Mbs and I was assuming this has to do with speed but what do I know?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Wi-Fi 802.11b has a nominal connection speed of 11 Mbps, 'g' 54 Mbps and 'n' 300 Mbps.

Those numbers are ideal conditions and include all the overhead of packet headers, etc. Actual data throughput is about 1/2 at best.

Your internet speed can not be increased by anything in your house. For example, I have cable 8 Mbps service and whether I'm connecting to my router with 100 Mbps ethernet, 54 Mbps wireless or 270 Mbps wireless my measured (Speakeasy) download speed is about 7.8 Mbps or less.

Any data transfers on your LAN (computer to computer for example) are influenced by the type/speed of connection. I can copy a 2 GB file from my ethernet connected desktop to my HP laptop with 'n' in about 1/3 the time it takes with a 'g' wireless adapter (using an 'n' router).


----------



## mftooltech (Jan 24, 2009)

Just a quick thought, do you happen to use AVG 8 (retail version) antivirus? I worked on a computer about a month ago with very similar problems. It seems that the Resident Shield was blocking what it thought was an intruder when it was actually the wireless router. It would happen whenever all power was removed. You can work around it but the easier answer in this case was to go back to AVG free because the subscription was about to run out.


----------



## bradacus (Sep 27, 2008)

This may have already been addressed but have you powered down your router AND modem for about 10 seconds then turn them back on?

Sorry if this has already been asked.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

an hour and a half later, i'm finally back after trying to connect directly to my modem. It took forever but finally connected after I restarted 3 times. It's things like this that make me think it might have something to do with my computer.
When attempting to connect to a network I saw it go from "multiple networks" to "network 2" to "network 4" which is the one it is currently connected to. What exactly does this mean? Do I have 4 different networks on this computer? 
When I go to "manage network connections" under control panel, the only 2 that show up are my wireless one (currently disabled) and this one that is called Network 4 for now but will probably change the next tie I connect directly to my modem.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> Wi-Fi 802.11b has a nominal connection speed of 11 Mbps, 'g' 54 Mbps and 'n' 300 Mbps.
> 
> Those numbers are ideal conditions and include all the overhead of packet headers, etc. Actual data throughput is about 1/2 at best.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! so to make sure I understand, are you saying that a N router would only be "better" if I had multiple computers over a network that I would want to transfer/share files with?


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

mftooltech said:


> Just a quick thought, do you happen to use AVG 8 (retail version) antivirus? I worked on a computer about a month ago with very similar problems. It seems that the Resident Shield was blocking what it thought was an intruder when it was actually the wireless router. It would happen whenever all power was removed. You can work around it but the easier answer in this case was to go back to AVG free because the subscription was about to run out.


I have the free version of AVG. I recently had the retail version of McAfee Enterprise but removed it after several people on this site advised that I should.



bradacus said:


> This may have already been addressed but have you powered down your router AND modem for about 10 seconds then turn them back on?
> 
> Sorry if this has already been asked.


 yes I have done this. several times actually. It never does anything. The only thing that works is restarting the computer and sometimes I have to do it along with the modem and router.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

JohnWill said:


> You would use the 802.11g setting.
> 
> Do NOT upgrade the firmware over a wireless connection! I know that is spelled out in the manual!
> 
> Connect with a wired connection for any configuration of your router, ESPECIALLY doing firmware upgrades!


Ok this is probably another stupid question, but I have finally connected with a network cable and now I don't know how I am going to upgrade the firmware. If I can't do it over a wireless connection, then how will my computer be able to detect the router in order to do this? Am I supposed to be connected to both? If so, this could be a problem as I only have one cable. What exactly is wrong with upgrading over a wireless connection?

Also, I changed the wireless network mode to the "G-only" setting and noticed that my signal strength was _very_ poor. I then changed it back to "mixed" and the strength became excellent again. Do you know why this is?


----------



## bradacus (Sep 27, 2008)

Can you do this. When your PC is booting spam F8 until you get the safemode options....

Then choose "Safemode with Networking"

If you get steady connection in there then at least we can rule out modem and router.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

bradacus said:


> Can you do this. When your PC is booting spam F8 until you get the safemode options....
> 
> Then choose "Safemode with Networking"
> 
> If you get steady connection in there then at least we can rule out modem and router.


I have done this before but not for long enough to rule everything out. in order to find out I would have to possibly stay connected in safemode for several days... 
Now that I am connected to the internet with the network cable I am almost positive I will not loose connection, so I think that rules out the modem already, no?
As for the router, if you still think I should do this even though it may take days, I will try this after I've been able to download the new firmware (I'm still waiting on a reply to how I can do this). Could you please explain your logic behind how safemode would be able to rule out the router?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, the increased speed of an 'N' router will help only if you are copying files over your LAN (and have only 'N' devices on the wireless network).

No idea why 'mixed' mode works better than 'g'; must be some little secret between your router and adapter.

Get at least one more ethernet cable! We always need one more than the number we have.  It's good to have a spare for those times when the one you're using is bad or may be bad and you need to test.

For now, get the firmware file downloaded to your computer; think you've already done that. Then connect the computer to the router--no internet access is needed--by ethernet for the actual firmware upgrade.

Note: any time you switch the device (computer, router) connected to the modem you *must* power cycle (unplug for 30 seconds) the modem. Often less time is OK; sometimes more unplugged time is needed; but a power cycle is needed.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

alrighty! I will do this now and let you know how it goes! thank you for answering all my questions!


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a problem...I still can't update my firmware! 
I shut my computer down and unplugged everything and waited a few minutes. Then I connected to my router via ethernet and attempted to upload the file from my desktop and again I got an error. It says: Upgrade action is not completed!!
Upgrade file pattern error.
what am I supposed to do? Also, once/ if I ever get the firmware updated, is it mandatory that I reset the router back to its factory default? I'm asking this because someone else set it up for me, and I'd hate to do this and not be able to get it back to how I had it...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I do not know exactly what "Upgrade file pattern error" means for your router, but it implies to me that your .bin file is corrupted or maybe not for that router.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

i will try to download the file again and see what happens then


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

i deleted the file and re-downloaded it but when I attempted to upgrade with it i got the same error. I dunno what else to do...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I've lost track.  Could we have a short summary of where we are on what problem(s), please?


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm having a problem staying connected to the internet when using a wireless connection. I've been told to upgrade my firmware, but when I try to do this an "Upgrade file pattern error" occurs. I've looked it up and it appears others are getting this same error. Here's what I got from other people's posts...

This router may have been used with Vonage in order to have the telephone work through the internet. It makes sense that this is why my ex left me this router since he is not using Vonage's services any longer. This is still a Linksys router though, and an upgrade is available through Linksys's website but for some reason my router is not allowing me to upgrade it. Someone said something about VOIP providers locking the router by changing the voice tab's password. The thing is, I went to the voice tab and it does not ask for any password. In fact, it doesn't say anything at all, so I'm not sure if this is even the problem (or even if this is in fact the router that was with Vonage). I also don't think that Vonage actually provided this router as I seem to recall him puchasing the router from Best Buy. I'm running out of things to do here...do you have any suggestions?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It's advertised as a router to be used with Vonage, so it probably doesn't matter whether it was Vonage supplied or bought from Best Buy. I have no further ideas about upgrading the router.

Just skimmed through the thread again and you said that friends' laptops do not have disconnect problems with your router. True? That could be an indication that you do not have the latest correct driver for the adapter (but I think we beat this one to death already, right?) or the adapter is beginning to fail.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

this is true...it says my drivers are up to date, and he did not have trouble staying connected for the time that he was here. Can you tell me where to go to update the driver manually? maybe my computer "thinks" it is up to date when in actuality it is not?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Way back in post # 17 JohnWill said, "You need to go to the Marvel website and get the latest driver and install it manually." Start here.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

oh yeah! ok thanks


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

ok im already stuck. I cannot find the driver for what I have...


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm finding info for Yukon (which is my LAN connection) but not for TopDog which is my wireless


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

anyone know why this is? Do you see it on the website?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I can't find anything about wireless either. Maybe Marvel has discontinued all support and no longer even admits to their existence?


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> I can't find anything about wireless either. Maybe Marvel has discontinued all support and no longer even admits to their existence?


LOL! this is a good explanation!


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

so I have a NEW problem now. Now when I connect to the internet something weird happens. Normally on the connect/disconnect to a network I see a neighbor's network (poor signal strength) and then my network, which is called "jessnet" with excellent signal strength.

Well now when I go to the connect to a network menu, I have 3 different networks listed that all appear to be mine. One is called jessnet, another jessnet2 and a third called unidentified network (which when I click on it it asks me to type in the name of the network (jessnet) and the password.

what's worse is that _now_ when my computer decides to disconnect, when I go to the connect to a network screen, everything disappears except for one of the jessnets which then says no signal strength. Ofcourse after a reboot, all 3 networks reappear with excellent signal strength.
I didn't change anything that I know of and I was never able to update the firmware so I don't think it was that either. How do I get rid of these other 2 networks? I went to a screen where it said I could chose which ones my computer can connect to but 1.) only 2 of them are listed here, and 2.) this doesn't remove the network altogether. 
I don't want my computer to have 3 different networks whether it connects to them or not. Why in the world is happening?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Logically there is no such thing as "ghost" networks, and you cannot be seeing more than one network from your router. Maybe you have defined (created profiles for) those extra networks. But, you've already looked at that issue.

OTOH, having seen some, I do believe in ghost networks.  Twice when I had XP on my old Systemax laptop my D-Link PCMCIA card would not detect my network but "saw" one or more that I knew did not exist (having a Wi-Fi detector and other computers to check my sanity and available networks). The first time I tried "everything" to no avail. The solution both times was a _System Restore to before the problem started_. By the way, that card is still working fine with the current configurations of that laptop and my Dell laptop; so it wasn't hardware failure.

If your eyes have glazed over by now, the message is try a *System Restore* to before the latest problem started.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks TerryNet, I will do this and see what happens


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

Alright so now I have done a system restore, and one of the networks is gone (jessnet2) but the other one (unidentified network) is still there. Any other advice?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Depending on the adapter/utility a network for which SSID broadcast is disabled may not show at all or may be shown as "Hidden." Maybe with your adapter/utility what I see as "Hidden" may be shown as "unidentified"? If so, then it's simply a neighbor who (falsely) thinks he/she is securing his/her network.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

No, it was not a neighbor, although I agree that that could have been a logical explanation. It was definitely coming from my network because I could partially connect to it using my password. It was very weird though because it did not show up as any of my managed networks. I reset the router and started over from scratch today. after 3 hours I'm back on the internet and the "ghost" is gone (for now).  I guess we'll see how long this lasts!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Let's hope a long time!


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

ok so I'm back, and I have some new information. The problem staying connected is not my router because I have someone here right now who is connected via wireless connection to my network, ad I got disconnected again, but he did not.

When I get disconnected, attempting to diagnose and repair does nothing. I also want to note that under network connections, if I disable the wireless connection and then attempt to re-enable it, it will say it is enabling it and then it never does. It just stays disabled. The only thing that I can do in order to re-connect to the internet is to restart my computer. 

It has to be something with my computer right? Anyone have any new ideas?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If your connection will not enable then, yes, it has to be a problem within the computer. I have few ideas on this. Try the stack/WINSOCK repairs, that we probably tried before.

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Had you tried uninstalling and reinstalling drivers?


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

TerryNet, I will follow these steps and let you know what happens.

Jason08, my computer says that the drivers are up to date, however, I am unable to know for sure as I cannot find them to to install myself. (see post #52-59)


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista. *
> 
> Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.
> 
> ...


I have done these steps and the problem is still not fixed.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When a non-Windows security application (firewall, security suite, anti-spyware, etc.) somehow gets messed up it can cause strange and "illogical" problems. I've never seen this unable-to-enable a network connection before; suggest you uninstall any non-Windows security application and test. If it is a paid for product, before you uninstall make sure you know the product key or whatever information you need to reinstall it w/o additional cost.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

I have used 3 different anti virus programs since I started this post. I began with McAfee (the paid version) and was told it wasn't very good, so I uninstalled it and installed AVG (free). Then it was recommended to me that I use Avast so I uninstalled AVG and am now using Avast. I've had the internet problems through all three of these.

I also have MBAM but it was installed after I had the internet problems.

You think spybot could be responsible for this? Its the only thing I have on here that I haven't downloaded recently but I did recently upgrade to the new version ( I've had the internet problems before that though too). You think it could be spybot?

I was thinking it had something to do with my adapter since it says its not functioning when I try to configure it during the times my internet goes out...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Use the McAfee Removal Tool.

The free Spybot Search & Destroy that you run on demand is OK. I do not trust Teatimer, and immediately get rid of it when they sneak that in with Spybot. I know nothing about the for-pay Spybot, but, yes, I would suspect it in a situation such as this.



> I was thinking it had something to do with my adapter since it says its not functioning when I try to configure it during the times my internet goes out...


Could be that the adapter is actually failing. I don't remember this "not functioning." Only remembered all our discussions/work on "ghosts" and then the inability to enable the connection.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm using the freeware spybot. I have been using teatimer and I'm not exactly sure what it does. I just downloaded it bc I trusted spybot. What I do know is eveytime something tries to change something in my registry, it tells me and asks me if I want it to allow the change or not which is kind of nice I guess. So you suggest I remove it? Would you mind me asking why you don't trust it? How do I remove just the teatimer?

As for the adaptor not funtioning, it is functioning now (obviously) and always functions again after a restart. It only says this when I try to configure it after I get disconnected...


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

It asking whether or not you want to accept changes to the registry is normal; I get that message from McAfee when something does.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Would you mind me asking why you don't trust it?


Wouldn't mind at all. In fact, you've already given my answers ... 

"I'm not exactly sure what it does."

And as you said, it at least gets in the way with registry changes, and I don't need that headache.

I thought Teatimer had its own appearance in Programs and Features. Or did I just never allow it to install? It's been too long for me to remember.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

uninstalled Spybot S&D a few days ago and am still having the problem  does anyone know who I should call regarding this? Gateway or Marvell? and does anyone know any phone numbers?


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Their phone numbers would probably be on their website.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

but would this be something I call marvell about or gateway? which would you call first?


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Which devices are from them?


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

my computer is a gateway. My wireless card is Marvell Top Dog.

I went to Best Buy the other day to look at routers, and one of the employees looked up the computer I had purchased from them and said a while back there appeared to be an error in compatibility with my Marvell driver and Windows Vista. He said that downloading the driver for Windows XP would probably fix the situation. I am running Vista, though. Can you tell me your thoughts on this? Do you think this could be the problem and if so, how do I go about getting the right driver without doing more damage?

I believe this is the thread he was looking at:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575785


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That is a link to a Ubuntu Linux forum, not Vista. You could always give up this quest and get an adapter that has good Vista driver.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm afraid to pay for something that might not be the reason for my problem though. I'm a poor student. :/


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

New question: If I recall correctly, we couldn't find anything regarding wireless adapter drivers on Marvell's website. Apparantly, customer support will not read my inquiries unless I am under some sort of agreement and have some sort of documentation on file (I have no idea what they are talking about).

http://www.marvell.com/contact/cust_support.do

Does anyone know if Marvell or a part of Marvell been bought out by anyone recently? Here it says "Marvell TopDog solutions are available now from NETGEAR and D-Link."

http://www.marvell.com/products/wireless/topdog.jsp

should I try to contact NetGear or D-Link instead?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That's the first time I've heard of needing a Non Disclosure Agreement in order to contact Customer Support!

They make chips. Apparently Netgear and D-Link are now customers. Doesn't mean either would give support for something that is not their product, and your adapter is not theirs.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

this is so frustrating!!! I have contacted Gateway and they refuse to help me because my computer is out of warranty! This is so unfair!


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

Gateway doesn't give hoot about its customers once the product is out of warranty??? Ridiculous!


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok so I contacted a gateway tech support on live chat because that is what the message on the phone line told me to do since my computer is out of warranty. The live tech pretty much appologized stating he could not help me because I'm out of warranty and gave me a number that I could call for a fee. I told him I would not be using this sort of help as I cannot afford to pay someone to tell me that my wireless adapter was not functioning properly and to please give me the contact information of someone who would help me. He told me to wait a moment and then sent me an email with a link to some drivers. I'm not sure which one I need to download but I think I've narrowed it down to 2. How do I know which one I need?

The first one says: 
Marvell Wireless LAN Driver
*Supports:* Windows Vista (32-bit)
*Note:* Version: 1.0.2.36

The second one says:
Windows Vista (32-bit) Marvell Wireless Network Driver version: 1.0.0.17
*Supports:* Windows Vista (32-bit)
*Note:* This file contains the Windows Vista (32-bit) network driver for the computer models and components listed below.

both have my computer model listed


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You could start by posting the links here so we could see what you're seeing.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

I have checked my driver properties and it says:

Driver Provider: Marvell
Driver Date: 1/6/2009
Driver Version: 1.0.2.53
Digital Signer: microsoft windows hardware compatibility publisher


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

here's the link the guy emailed me:

http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/docexpress.asp?st=pn&param=1014350R#

it appears that my current driver is newer than the ones listed. Am I correct in thinking this?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It does appear newer. However, sometimes the laptop makers modify the generic drivers from the chip makers, so it's always better to update from the laptop maker's website.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

ok. so which one do you recommend I download? and do I need to uninstall my current driver first before doing so?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd uninstall the current router and download the latest one available there, that appears to be Version: 1.0.2.36.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

He didn't say anything about uninstalling. He just said to download the driver. How do I uninstall the driver (by router I'm assuming you meant driver).


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

and what about when my computer realizes there is an updated verion and updates to it? do i need to keep going back to this one?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, John seems to have some trouble with his keyboard; half the time he types "driver" it comes out "router." 

To uninstall the driver in Device Manager right click on the adapter and select "uninstall."

For updates I like to tell Microsoft to tell me when updates are available. Then I take a look at them and almost always go ahead and download and then install them. But drivers I decline because I prefer to go looking for them only when I want/need them.

If you have Windows automatically update then you may want to check on this adapter driver once in a while if you find a good driver.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

ok I am afraid to uninstall this right now since I need my internet for a project I am working on, but I will let you know what happens after I do it.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

as for the update, I think I remember when it updated to the new one because I remember hoping it would fix the problem. This makes me think that the older driver still had the problem too. :/


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

TerryNet said:


> Yes, John seems to have some trouble with his keyboard; half the time he types "driver" it comes out "router."


I did think "uninstall router" seemed a bit weird, but I guess that makes sense.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

hewwo2u2 said:


> ok I am afraid to uninstall this right now since I need my internet for a project I am working on, but I will let you know what happens after I do it.


Since you are uninstalling it, I don't know if this would work, but there is an option after updating a driver to roll back to the previous.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

Jason08 said:


> Since you are uninstalling it, I don't know if this would work, but there is an option after updating a driver to roll back to the previous.


I saw this option, but I didn't do it since I remember having this problem before I updated to the newer version. I'm thinking if (and that's a big if) my problem has anything to do with my driver, then whatever driver I had before was somehow corrupt and I would need to reinstall anyway...


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> Yes, John seems to have some trouble with his keyboard; half the time he types "driver" it comes out "router."
> 
> To uninstall the driver in Device Manager right click on the adapter and select "uninstall."


When I right clicked to uninstall, it says "warning: you are about to uninstall this device from your system." then before the "ok" button it has a box that can be check marked that says "delete the driver software for this device"

do I check this box, or should I uninstall without deleting the driver software? I dont want to end up having this driver software twice, but I also don't want to uninstall it if the driver update doesn't include this and if I need it it in order for it to run...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

John advised to uninstall the current driver before installing the new one. So, yes, I would "delete the driver software for this device."


----------

